# Bachmann dcc



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

Is the Bachmann E-Z Command system worth $90.00 or should I spen the extra cash to get a better system?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Save your $$ and get a Digitrax or NCE System!


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I would tend to think that it matters what you want to do with your layout. If your layout is relatively small, and you will never run more than one or two trains at once, then E-Z Command might suffice. If you want to program configuration variables, and run lots of different accessories...or if you have a big layout, and you and your friends will run many different trains at once, then E-Z Command would not work well for you. 

Chad


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*what i bought*

i bought the digitrax zephyr because of the 3 amp output to be able to run at least 3 ho trains . 
mike


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Check this out for $78.00 and change, includes one Bachmann DCC equipped GP40 diesel engine. I started out with this 7 years ago, I still have it but added a 5 amp booster to be able to run more trains with sound. With this package you can run up to 3 loco's without a problem! It's really a basic beginner package. And it's kind of hard just finding a DCC installed loco for that price, and you get the controller and the 1 amp power pack. Bachmann makes it possible for even those on the tightest budget can afford DCC and get started. In spite of others, I have yet to have any problem with Bachmann loco's or their installed decoders or any other equipment I've purchased But I too have advanced to another system. The Favorite Spot is a Bachmann dealer, very popular on eBay, you can check out his feedback and you can call "Ray" and he will talk to you, great customer service:
http://www.thefavoritespot.com/p-34...troller-with-gp40-western-maryland-44917.aspx


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

I evetually bought Digitrax Decoder Pro and installed JMRI so I could programm cv's. That's all I wanted or expected to do with JMRI. LOL, I am now in the process of running my layout via computer and to think I started with just wanting to plop down a DCC loco and run it with no hassle's of needing to adjust or program cv's. Bachmann is where I started, so BEWARE! It does grab your behind so to speak, anyhow have fun! Jim


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr X is spot on with regards to the Bachmann EZ Command. It's a great starter set if you arent wanting to expand much and CV programming can be done much easier with a PR3 and DecoderPro software (an upgrade I recommend regardless of which DCC system you use). It's not a high amperage system, but I was able to run three locos (no sound) at the same time with no problems. Plus it'll let you use F0-F9 so if you have a sound equipped loco, you can still use some of those functions.

Edit: Keep in mind too, that the EZ Command can only run locos with address 1-10. Anything else will need to be reprogrammed.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Just like cabledawg, I run three loco's at once. I could maybe run four, but I have found that it is quite difficult for one guy to watch four different loco's at the same time. Cable also pointed out that it can only run loco's with address 1-10. I have 21 DCC loco's, so I have to have two loco's on each address. On address 3, I have 4 loco's assigned to that one. I try to pair similar-running loco's on the same address, especially if I would ever want to run them together.

Chad


----------

